# wedding cake jitters



## princsbtrcp (Jun 1, 2005)

I know there was a question asked back in April by a girl making her own wedding cake, and I read it thoroughly, (and it helped) but I still have a few questions. I have never made a wedding cake before and I am making a 3 tier square cake for my sister-in-law's sister. But she wants a foam layer in between layers to stick roses in. Should I just treat the top of the foam as the top of the cake layer and cut the dowels at that height? I have seperator plates but I can't figure out the best way to use them with these "floating" layers. I think I am in over my head! HEEEELP!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, treat it the same way you would a cake tier, if you intend to stack a heavy load on top. I may not be visualizing your cake correctly, but you may not need the plates, if you're just stacking. Or are you using the hollow tubes? If you're using the tubes, then you first need to press the feet of the plate into the cake below, to mark where the tubes wil go, then insert tubes, followed by the plate.

I hope that makes sense.


----------

